# Offset Router Base.



## Packy46 (Oct 28, 2007)

..


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Tim,

The offset base (I'm assuming it's a 'teardrop') allows you to have a large base for stability, but still allow you to get into areas the same as the factory baseplate. They are especially great for working on edge profiles, since you can lean on the extension side and keep the router from tipping and ruining your cut.

I use a square baseplate on my router, which works great for stability and guiding along a straight edge, but makes it a pain if I have to get into corners. The teardrop offset base kind of gives you the best of both worlds.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim 

The turnlock system is a great one 

http://www.milescraft.com/router/1205.html
http://www.milescraft.com

The only drawback is that you need to use the plastic guides unlike the brass ones..
and the max size is 3/4" unlike the brass ones that are 1 1/2" ID,,that can hold you back just a bit if you want to use the bigger bits  

Your best off to make or buy a 7" base plate from Oak-Park or you can make one easy by using a 1 1/2" and a 1 3/4" forstner bit,, and a bit of plastic, in that way you can make as many as you need in any shape you want them to be..

here are some links to the guides, plates,etc.

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BP-7BP-
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

Don't get me wrong I like the turnlock system and I have just about all of them.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2815-jig-milescraft-turnlock.html

When you make your own base plates you can use the router the same way as if you didn't switch the base plate that's to say you can make it the same OD size but in the tear drop shape or to say off set for a handle hold down .. 


==========


==============


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Tim

The brass guides will open a new world of routing 

Along with the template way of using your plunge router, it took me a long time to get it but once I did I amaze how much more the router can....one of the key items with using the template way of doing routering is the skis..they will take the work out of holding and controlling the router...and the new base plates that you can make will be a big help in doing that..


============




Packy46 said:


> Hi Bob:
> Thanks for the reply,I think I'm going to really like the offset router base idea but,you really have a great point about the brass guides,that a real plus to me...
> I'll check out Oak Park.Make your own base plates !!! What a brave new world I've entered.I'm game why not...
> Thanks much Bob.
> Tim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Tim

The skis are easy and cheap to make 

====


----------

